# Waiting for George!!!!



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hellooo!!!!!
Well, I have 5 days to go now until I get my Gorgeous George!!!! Soooooo excited, but Sooooo nervous!!!
I am just about ready, except I still need a couple of stair gates, though I am sure I will find some in time! And I have been talking to my current dog (Pooh Bear - a Shar Pei) loads about George so she hears his name lots before he gets here!!!!! I'm a little nervous, but can't wait all the same!!!!!
Roll on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooooo yay! and what an adorable baby he is


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww Thanks!!!
I sooooo can't wait, but am sooooooooooooo nervous too! One of my biggest dilemas is night time. Pooh Bear has her very own double bedroom (we have no children!), she sleeps upstairs in her bedroom at night, and in the mornings when hubby gets up, she comes and curls up with me for half an hour before we get up and go out. Our stairs lead directly into the dining room, and from that is the kitchen (no door so leads straight in) and the lounge (with a door so I can shut the lounge off). I don't want to upset Pooh by making her sleep downstairs all of a sudden, but equally, I don't want George to have the run of the house, and I don't want him to be lonely and howl if I let Pooh upstairs and leave him downstairs arghhhhh! I like the idea of a crate/den, but hubby dosn't and he's so stubborn there is no way that he will let me crate train! Any suggestions for what to do at night??

I remember when we got Pooh, we had another dog, and he stayed in with us, and Pooh had a little bed next to hubbys side of the bed, it worked well and she slept through the night straight away, so I wonder whether to do this again with lil George? ooooo decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I bet you can't wait to get little George home! Happy & excited for you  No need to be nervous, he will settle in just fine & you'll absolutely love having him around! Infact you won't know what you did without him after a few weeks! 

Infact i'm glad you've asked because we're going to have this problem in a week or so! Bringing Poppy home, because Izzie sleeps in our bedrooms at night, but Poppy will need to be in a crate from a few months for her own safety and toilet wise as well :/ We started Izzie in the kitchen in a crate, but she's one now so we let her have the run of the house...
So unfortunately can't help in that respect :/ I was wondering the same thing, worried about her sleeping in my room as it's carpeted & if she wees it will be harder to clean up, but mum has laminate floor, so we'll see what we decide, she could sleep in the crate in mums room


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi!!!
Thanks for posting! Luckily we don't have carpet, just wooden floors upstairs so it won;t be too bad to clean, 
and I think it's likely that we will have to do what we did when we got Pooh, that way, Pooh can still feel like top dog! 
Poohs 7 now, and getting a bit fed up which is why we are getting George, hoping that she will mother him and that he will look up to her!! It's going to be sooo much fun, We fetch him on Thursday, and I have Thurs and Fri off work, then we get the weekend with him and hubby has Mon and Tue off work. Then both back to work for 3 days (although I can pop in and check on them), and then I'm off for a whole week yey!!!!! Also, he's already 11 wks old, we have left it a bit to get ourselves ready, so hopefully he will already be part way there and just need settling in!!!! yey!!!!!arty2:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That should be better then if it's all floors, I have a carpet so that my feet don't get cold haha, but we have wooden floors in the kitchen/hall so that's why we kept Izzie down there for a while at first, but might talk mum into letting Poppy stay in her room 
Then Izzie can still stay in mine  I think Pooh will still have to be top dog or there might be problems  I wouldn't change Pooh's sleeping pattern unless he wants to! My mum said that Izzie might want to be with the new pup, if that's the case then I don't see a problem with it 
God I bet this next few days can't go quick enough! & it's nice that you both have 4 days each to bond before work again  & if George is already older then like you said he might not be as much work  & you've had time to get sorted which is good! 
Do you have everything ready for him then? 
We should be having our 6 week photo update tomorrow  (She was 6 week on wednesday - so we really want to see some! Haven't seen any sinces 3 weeks).


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

We bring cookie home next week too! I also have an older dog who sleeps in the dinning room and has access to the kitchen, I'm planning on crate training as we have cream carpets throughout I'll be putting the crate in the kitchen and hopefully cookie will settle. just can't wait now!!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Laura~! and Casper!! 
Yes , sooooooooooooooo exciting, and so fun to come on here and find others who are expecting a new arrival too!!!!
I think I've just about got everything ready now, and I've been buying 2 of lots of things so that Pooh Bear has presents too!!!! With any luck she will just mother him (fingers crossed) But yes, she still needs to be top dog, and I have been telling her that!!!!
yes, 4 days off to bond, then back to work for 3 days for me, and then I have a whole week off, whooppeeeeee - lots of training that week I think!!!!!!
I can't wait to get him here, and get loads of piccies for you all!!!!!
What have you both done to prepare for your new arrivals??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know, it's nice to know others have the same problems to solve haha  Will let you know how the sleeping arrangements go when she comes home  Pooh will be happy getting presents  Lucky you! A week off  Wish I did! When did you say you should be picking up your new pup? Can't wait for the pictures 
Erm tbh we've not done that much, as I said we have most things because of Izzie (crate, puppy pads etc) & we don't puppy proof the house, she can go whereevr when she's old enough  & if we go out then she'll be crated until we know she will be safe to roam  What have you done to prepare?


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I know, it's nice to know others have the same problems to solve haha  Will let you know how the sleeping arrangements go when she comes home  Pooh will be happy getting presents  Lucky you! A week off  Wish I did! When did you say you should be picking up your new pup? Can't wait for the pictures
> Erm tbh we've not done that much, as I said we have most things because of Izzie (crate, puppy pads etc) & we don't puppy proof the house, she can go whereevr when she's old enough  & if we go out then she'll be crated until we know she will be safe to roam  What have you done to prepare?


Hi!! We are picking George up on Thursday morning, so only 4 more sleeps to go whoop!!!  I already had 3 dog beds, 2 of them are the big plastic type, so I have washed both of those out today, and Pooh and I sorted through all of her cuddly toys and reduced them from a dog bed full to just two - her favourite which is called BearBear and her big dog - both of which are currently undergoing a hot wash and dry along with some bedding!!! Both the plastic beds will go in the dining room, and Pooh will keep her current soft cosy bed in the lounge. I also bought puppy food and training pads, a grooming kit, a couple of fleecy blankets, and some toys in Tesco (they were on sale cheap!!) along with two small ceramic feeding bowls. We picked up a stair gate today from a friend, and other than that I will just be making sure that there is nothing out that he can chew on, so the next few days after work I will be doing lots of cleaning, washing, and general tidying up!!!! Also, we have been plastering the dining room so I have been scrubbing all the plaster off the floor in there, but its looking good now phew!!!! 

Next job will be to charge the camera ready and ring the vets to book him in for his first check up yey!!!!!

Just sooooooooooooooooo exciting, have you done much to prepare?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Becky said:


> Hi!! We are picking George up on Thursday morning, so only 4 more sleeps to go whoop!!!  I already had 3 dog beds, 2 of them are the big plastic type, so I have washed both of those out today, and Pooh and I sorted through all of her cuddly toys and reduced them from a dog bed full to just two - her favourite which is called BearBear and her big dog - both of which are currently undergoing a hot wash and dry along with some bedding!!! Both the plastic beds will go in the dining room, and Pooh will keep her current soft cosy bed in the lounge. I also bought puppy food and training pads, a grooming kit, a couple of fleecy blankets, and some toys in Tesco (they were on sale cheap!!) along with two small ceramic feeding bowls. We picked up a stair gate today from a friend, and other than that I will just be making sure that there is nothing out that he can chew on, so the next few days after work I will be doing lots of cleaning, washing, and general tidying up!!!! Also, we have been plastering the dining room so I have been scrubbing all the plaster off the floor in there, but its looking good now phew!!!!
> 
> Next job will be to charge the camera ready and ring the vets to book him in for his first check up yey!!!!!
> 
> Just sooooooooooooooooo exciting, have you done much to prepare?


Wow you've done a lot! Haha, we have things for Poppy to eat out of while she's a pup (from having Izzie) but we will buy her some proper big girl bowls when she's older 
I might have to attend a grooming course some time in the near future if I can find one close enough by, then will have more grooming things to buy, but not atm...
& we need to buy a new bed for them both to share when Poppy is a bit older  Camera will be at the ready  But not got a vet appointment yet lol.
Hopefully we'll be able to bring Poppy home friday (not got confirmation just yet) but fingers crossed! Only a day after you if it goes to plan


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

oooo, yey!!!!! It's so exciting that you might be bringing Poppy home on Friday!!!! I can't wait to swap 'first few night' stories!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Becky said:


> oooo, yey!!!!! It's so exciting that you might be bringing Poppy home on Friday!!!! I can't wait to swap 'first few night' stories!!!!!


I know! Very excited about it, I hope it is that early, but Anthony knows how impatient we are so fingers crossed 
& of course we can swap our stories  They'll be growing up the same age so will be nice to have comparisons


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

George really is gorgeous ... not long to go now ... how exciting!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Oooooo Yey!!!! Only 2 more sleeps now and 1 day left at work before 'George'!!!! Whoop!!!!! Confirmed today with the breeder that we definatley fetch him on Thursday! She says he is doing great and is a 'right nutter' lol!!!!! Excited - Very Nervous - Very!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting for you Becky! We don't have confirmation still!  Were supposed to have it by today :/ Bet you're really excited  You'll love it! No need to be nervous


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG!!!!! In less than 24hrs George will be here!!! eeeeek!!!!! Tonight I have fitted one stairgate and have one to go now!!!! I'm sure Bear knows something is going on! She put her BIG soft dog on the big dog mat in the dining room yesterday and then tonight moved into the front room!! And then she promptly fetched my boots, slippers and a pair of shoes along with two other toys (all one by one) and put them by my husbands feet - sooooo funny!!!!
I'm nervous and excited all at once, after what seemed like an age of waiting its come round soooo quick!!! Looking forward to uploading lots of pics tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck Becky, hope the collection goes well. Enjoy those new puppy cuddles.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cant wait for your puppy update tomorrow Becky .. enjoy tomorrow xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky you! Enjoy your pup  We have to wait until wednesday


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys!!!

Thanks for all the good luck wishes!!!!! I will be posting updates tomorrow yippeeee!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Lucky you! Enjoy your pup  We have to wait until wednesday


Laura - Excellent news ... Wednesday is Poppy day xxx

Becky we will be waiting xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not to excellent that it isn't this friday  But yes nexy wednesday is Poppy day  & I will update you with picture when next week finally comes 
Becky's pictures will have to keep me in a good mood until I get my Poppy 
xxx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Have a fabulous time picking up George and enjoy it! I've three weeks to go before our pup comes home, so will look forward to hearing how you get on roud: have loads of fun xxx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww, thanks again guys!!
Laura - Wednesday will come around sooooo quick, it dosn't feel it at the mo, but next Tuesday you will be saying it has!!!! In themeantime I will post plenty of pics!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Becky :/ I suppose it will, i just so had my heart set on friday!
Wednesday seems like a moon away  Pray it goes quick for me  HAHA
& I appreciate that you'll keep me busy with pictures 
I've told my boyfriend we need to do lots of things to keep us busy! So we're guna go out for a meal & go to the cinema  Maybe even go shopping one of the days too  He's found some things he'd like to buy  Men  x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Phew!!!! He's here!!!!
Went to fetch him this morning, my has he grown lol!!!! He was great in the car, and when we got home we introduced him to Pooh Bear straight away, both a bit weary at first, but he was soon running around like a nutter!!!!! If he's on the floor he's crazy, pick him up and he goes straight to sleep lol!!!!!
He had a play, a poop and a wee, then a sleep. Then he went in the back garden for a bit and then back indoors! Obviously a very exciting day as he has struggled to control himself, but managed to get the puppy pads a few times!!
He's beside himself that he has loads of toys and a big dog to play with !!!!! and follow us, crikey, he's like a little shadow!!!!!!! But soooooo cute!!!!
We went to the vet this afternoon, healthy pup, had a worming tablet and back on Monday once he has settled in properly for his jabs!!! yey!!!!!
Back home tonight and he had his tea, played loads, played with Pooh bear, followed me around when I was putting the shopping away, and now he is fast asleep on Hubbys lap, and Pooh is fast asleep next to me!!!!!
I'm absolutley worn out - only sat down at half nine!!!! Got a few pics on my blackberry but because he was running around, nothing worth posting. Sorry  I will get some more over the next couple of days and upload them, I can;t wait! Just got to see how tonight goes now!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aah lovely!! so cute when they are tiny and cuddle up to sleep. hope he's good for you tonight! can wait to see pics x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay Becky he's home  How exciting for you! I bet you have really enjoyed yourself with him today regardless of little accidents  He's bound to be excited with a new friend to play with in a new place! Haha  Glad your puppy is all nice & healthy, & can't wait to see these pictures! Good luck with your first night! Hope the little guy settles quickly & doesn't keep you awake whining for too long x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! How fantastic is George?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE's BRILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sleeping through the night, settled in great, and making Pooh bear play LOADS!!!!!!!!! He's got his routine perfected to sleep, eat, poop, play, poop, sleep, poop, play........etc etc!!!!!!!
I am all worn out!!!! Heres the pics........


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Becky, glad George is so amazing 
The pictures are lovely! Especially where Pooh bear is laying snuggling up to him 
I'm getting mardy not having my new pup! 
Come on week, go fast please! 4 sleeps


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww, Laura!! I can't wait till you get your new pup! 4 sleeps = 3 days (which sounds better!) It go really fast - is it Wednesday when you fetch her? xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't wait either  I'm glad you're excited for her coming home as well  Then we can share our puppy problems & stories  Yeah 4 sleeps  Well we won't actually be getting to Liverpool until about 3pm, because dad has a meeting & us girlies are having our hair done  So I should be back by about 6pm to anounce Poppy home  & yes it is wednesday  Hope it goes really quick! xx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I couldn't wait to get on here to announce Georges arrival, but ended up so busy with him I only got a fleeting moment to make a quick post! Hence the 2 day wait for pics!!!!!
Thank god for my Blackberry beacuse I was able to upload straight onto Facebook in the brief moments of quiet!!!! lol!!! Although I don't think I have actually managed to make it through a whole cup of coffee yet without a George styled interruption lol!!!!!! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha that's fair enough  2 days to upload pictures, but there's 4 of us & then boyfriends here to help sort out the pups  So hopefully will find a spare minute on wednesday to introduce our baby  got some things to be keeping me occupied the next few days, x factor tonights & tomorrow, work tomorrow, uni monday & tuesday & i'm probably guna drag Luke to the cinema to see paranormal activity 3 on monday or tuesday night  So Poppy should be here before I know it! xx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yey for X factor!!! I'm chilling to that too!!!! I'm back at work on monday but Andys off to look after pup till wednesday, then he gets 3 days on his own, but I will pop back at lunchtimes to check he's ok! Then I'm off all the following week, so loads of training!!!! yey!!!!!! so excited for you for wednesday!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Who was the performance of the night then?  Johhny for me all the way  He was amazing singing the Darkness - I believe in a thing called love, love the song & loved his performance 
Oh no work  I have uni & work finishes for me after next weekend for a few months  So might take my weekends til february to get Izzie & Poppy ready for the cockapoo olympics 
I can't wait either  xx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmmmm, I liked Mischa B! Thought Johnny was fun though, best I've seen him yet!!! Just getting ready to snuggle down and see who goes tonight!!
Had another cracking day with George, although, he really does NOT like to be on his own at all!!!! I went in the bath and he was howling!!!!Hopefully he will grow out of that though!!
He met my neice and nephew today! They loved him!! They are getting a lab x collie puppy next Saturday, but they don't know it yet! Cant wait to see their faces!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like the song Misha B sang, so generally don't have an opinion if I don't like the song they sing. But I loved Johnny last night  Hope Frankie goes home! He can't sing at all. 3 live performances tonight, i'm all settled to watch it as well 
I'm glad you had a great day with George  Poor pup being left alone  I bet they'll love their new pup as well  Dogs are just amazing full stop! x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Laura, I've just been reading the Olympics thread!!! WOW!!!!! Told hubby - didn't believe me lol!!!!!! But definatley interested in going to that - how fun!!!!!!
Kelly Clarkson was good - and now Bruno Mars yey!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes Becky you should definitely come to the cockapoo olympics! :O Even if it's just to spectate, would be lovely to meet all my cockapoo friends  My mum & dad laughed at first, but needed them to come for the caravan so a bit of persuasion worked a treat 
& I agree, Kelly was good! But Bruno Mars isn't as good as I expected :/ Not one of his nice 'love' songs, shame  Prof Green was good though as well  x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup! Definatley looking at coming along!!!!
Hmmm, I liked Bruno Mars! - He's playing at Nottingham Arena next week - sold out though  Besides, don't think we could leave George for a night out just yet!!!!
Wonder who's in the bottom two.........


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Would be nice to see you if you did 
I do love Bruno Mars! Just not to much tonight :/
No idea :S Frankie & Sammy maybe? Who knows, Frankie to go! x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree! It would be fab! I'm gonna book for camping anyway!!! lol!!
oooooo two of Louis acts, this will be interesting......


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayy  Good choice, even my mum is now looking forward to it 
I know, didn't see that coming at all! :O
Wasn't expecting Kitty to be in the bottom 2 even though I don't like her, thought some would vote for the entertainment/annoyment factor haha, think they will save her though, Sammy will probably go.


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

I reckon Louis will save Kitty! Louis is weird!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah he will, I think most of them will, Kitty will go through, even though she isn't as liked.


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

ooooeeerrrr!!!!! Sammy went 
George is totally fast asleep, such a lazy bones lol!!!! Yet when he's running around he's a right speed demon!!!!
Back to work for me tomorrow so leaving hubby with the dogs, however will he cope?!!! With all the peeing and pooping lol!!!!!! And off to the vets tomorrow evening for our first jabs!!! Think I might have to take Pooh Bear in to get her dew claw clipped too, it's getting a bit too long and I'm worrying incase she snaps it playing with George


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very predictable  But the right decision voice wise.
Aww poor you  Back at work :/ I have uni monday & tuesday then getting my little girl on wednesday  So hope it goes quick! I have uni thursday though  & then work friday, saturday & sunday, what will I do?! :O The pups won't be alone though, i'll just be having withdrawal symptoms haha  
But just think after both jabs your little boy will be able to go out for walkies  So it's worth it  & yes probably best off getting it done just incase, better safe than sorry  x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I will be glad to be back at work for a break lol!!! I have been absolutley shattered!!!! But I will miss him like crazy, I know that much!!!!
I'm going to see how Pooh is tomorrow, and maybe give the vets a call just to see if they wouldn't mind me popping her in, just don't want them to charge me £30 for the pleasure lol!!! She walks really funny so her dew claws grow really quick, the other one snapped a couple of months ago and really hurt her  So I think I will take her - hmmmmm family day out at the vets lol!!!!!
I'm kind of glad Kitty is still in, makes each week more interesting to say the least lol!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha fair enough, get some energy back 
Poor Pooh bear  Yes i'd get it sorted 
& I know, it's more interesting bitching about her each week haha, but did you hear people boo when Frankie for through?  I was like HAHA! People don't like you, you cocky little s***!


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah, I will take Pooh! oooooo, Georgie Georgie Georgie - last night peeing and pooping on the training pads, tonight - not a sausage on the pads arghhhhh!!!!!!
Lol, I kinda like Frankie though, he's got rockstar attitude!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done George  Very good work, Izzie was quite easy to toilet train as well, so i'm hoping Poppy will be the same  
Hmm I really don't like him, I hate the 'rockstar attitude' altogether, there's no need to be so cocky & arrogant, plus he isn't even famous yet! Really can't stand his 'i'm gorgeous' attitude when he isn't :S


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol!! I get where your coming from !!!!!!
Whoop - 2 sleeps and 1 day for you now!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah 2 sleeps Becky!! So excited  1 & a half days :/ We won't get there til about 3pm because my dad has a morning meeting, pfft, silly work haha 
Just found another owner of one of Poppy's litter & they also decided on the name Poppy! How cool is that?!  (a little black girl) x


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

1 Sleep left yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooooooooo exciting!!!!!!
Still figuring out the message thingy, it all seems to have dissappeared?!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I sent you a message to your profile page if that's what you mean?
But yes 1 sleep!  So excited! Getting my hair done first though in the morning lol.
Need to look my best to meet Poppy  HAHA. xxx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, got the message and sent two back (the first was too long!) but don't know where they went??!!!
Ooooo yey, pamper yourself first!!!!! whoop, cant wait for pics of poppy!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right no worries  Just replied anyway 
Pictures will definitely be on tomorrow night, I'll try have them on by 9 for everyone 
Have to take some good ones first though! Lol xxx


----------

